# TB Test - the correct code



## terry4162 (Mar 23, 2011)

My physician is looking at providing TB testing in our office. What is the correct code??? I believe the follow up check is billed as a nurse visit 99211 but what about the actual skin test??

Anyy assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## coding303 (Mar 23, 2011)

TB skin test = 86580


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 23, 2011)

terry4162 said:


> My physician is looking at providing TB testing in our office. What is the correct code??? I believe the follow up check is billed as a nurse visit 99211 but what about the actual skin test??
> 
> Anyy assistance is greatly appreciated.



You code 86580 for the test, but do not charge a 99211 when the patient comes back for a reading.. it is included in the CPT.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

One thing to add here.   The ICD-9-CM code for the TB skin test is V74.1.  If the results are positive, report code 795.5.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## stephanie7480 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Something Official*



eadun2000 said:


> You code 86580 for the test, but do not charge a 99211 when the patient comes back for a reading.. it is included in the CPT.  Hope this helps.



The practice I bill for attempts to bill for the test and the read. I know you're not supposed to bill for each but am having trouble finding documentation that I can provide to educate them  that is not found in a coding forum. Any suggestions or links would be much appreciated.


----------

